# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  6 Delicious Desi Eid Recipes

## Endurer

Mrouziya
Ingredients 
2 pounds lamb chunks
2 cups water
2 teaspoons Ras El Hanout
1/4cup honey
1/4cup olive oil
1/2 cup whole blanched almonds, toasted
1/4 cup raisins 

*Directions* 
Heat oven to 345 degrees. Coat the lamb with Ras El Hanout spice. Place spiced lamb in a 5-quart pot with an appropriate lid. To the pot, add the water, honey and olive oil Bake in the oven for about 2 hours until the meat tenderizes. Remove the meat from the pot and keep warm. Remove extra oil. To the pot, add the raisins. Boil until the raisins are fully cooked and the stew has thickened. Return the lamp to the stew. Bring back to boil for about 2 minutes. Decorate with the toasted almonds. Serve with warm bread, or with cooked Saffron rice, Raisins and Almonds. 

*Haleem*

Ingredients 
250 gms Mutton.
1 cup Wheat soaked overnight, drained, pounded & husked.
A handful of channa dal, soaked for 1/2 hour.
A handful of moong dal, soaked for 1/2 hour.
A handful of masoor dal, soaked for 1/2 hour.
1 tsp Chili powder.
1/2 tsp Haldi.
2 Onions, sliced and fried crisp.
1 tsp Dhania powder.
2 tsp Ginger-garlic paste.
4 tbsp Ghee.
Salt to taste. 

*Method*
Take a wide mouthed heavy-bottomed vessel and heat 6-8 cups of water in it. When the water starts to boil put in the drained dal, wheat and mutton along with the ginger garlic paste, dhania powder, haldi, red chili powder and salt. Cook over slow fire till the mutton is tender then mash the mutton. To this mixture add the crushed fried onion. Heat the ghee and pour it over the Haleem. Sprinkle lemon-juice before serving  serve hot.

*Biryani*

Ingredients
500 gms Basmati Rice. 
1kg Mutton (cut into small pieces).
2 tsp. Garam Masala.
6 Red chilies. 
7 Cashewnuts.
Onions.(A handful, sliced fine and fried till crisp)
5 Lavang (Cloves)
2 Dalchini (Cinnamon Sticks)
2 pieces Elaichi.(cardamom)
3 Green chilies.
6 Kothmir, (chopped Fresh coriander)
1 small bunch Pudina chopped.
Ginger Garlic paste. 
3 tsp. Saffron. (dissolved in ¾ cup milk)
Curd beaten 1 cup. 
Juice of 2 Limes. 4 boiled eggs. Ghee /Oil 5 tbsp.
Salt to taste.

*Method* 
Grind the chilies and Cashewnuts into a fine paste. Mix the mutton pieces with the ginger-garlic paste and beaten curd and Keep aside. Heat four tablespoons ghee or oil and fry the chili paste. To this add the mutton, ¼ of the fried onion, 1tsp garam masala and salt to taste. When the ghee separates from the mixture, add one and a half cups warm water and pressure cook till tender. Take a wide mouthed vessel, fry the whole spices in 1 tbsp. ghee/oil. Add the rice and fry a little, add green chilies and salt to taste and enough water for the rice to cook. When the rice is cooked, spread it on a plate and remove the spices (sabut masala). Make a mixture* of the chopped Kothmir, Pudina, garam masala and fried onion and keep aside. Take another wide mouthed vessel (a thick bottomed one) and line it with ghee, spread a layer of rice in it and cover it with half the mutton. Sprinkle half of the Pudina mixture* and juice of a lime. Put a layer of rice followed by a mutton layer and finish with a final layer of rice. Sprinkle the rice with saffron milk and some ghee. Cover tightly and cook for twenty minutes over slow fire. Serve hot. 

*Mutton Korma*

Ingredients 
½ kg Boneless mutton.
½ tbsp Jeera.
Onions.(Finely chopped 1 cup)
Poppy seed paste. (½ cup)
Coconut paste. (½ cup) 
1 tbsp Ginger paste.
1 tbsp Garlic paste.
Coriander powder 1 tbsp.
Turmeric powder ½ tsp.
Red chili powder ½ tsp. 
Bay leaves 2 nos.
Cloves 6-8 nos.
Green elaichi 6-8 nos.
Cinnamon sticks A few.
Nutmeg powder A little.
Oil 4 tbsp.
Salt to taste.

*Method* 
Roast (dry) the cloves, elaichi, nutmeg powder, jeera and cinnamon sticks and then grind to a fine paste. Heat some oil in a saucepan, add bay leaves and chopped onions and saute. When the onion browns add the ginger and garlic paste. Put in the boneless mutton and stir, mix in the ground masala, turmeric and red chili powder. Pour some water, sprinkle salt to taste and boil till the mutton is tender. Finally add in the poppy seeds paste along with the coconut paste and roasted coriander powder. Boil for another 10 minutes. Serve hot, garnished with coconut paste.


*Shami Kabab*

Ingredients 
½ kg minced meat without fat.
2 tbsp chana dal washed and soaked in water for ½ hr.
1 tsp dhania jeera powder.
1 tsp garam masala.
10 garlic flakes.
2 pieces dalchini. (cinnamon)
3 cloves.
1 piece ginger.
2 elaichi. (cardamom)
A pinch of pepper.
1 tsp chili powder.
A handful of Kothmir and chopped pudina.(mint leaves)
1 egg.
Juice of ½ a lemon.
1 finely chopped onion.
Oil for frying.
Salt to taste.

*Method* 
Wash and drain the mince and mix the chana dal, whole spices, a cup of water and salt to taste. Cook till dry. Remove from the fire and add ginger, garlic, pepper, chili powder, dhania and jeera powder then grind the mixture into a fine paste and knead into a dough. Add the chopped pudina, kothmir, lime juice and salt to taste. Make lemon sized balls of the dough, flatten the balls and stuff these with a little onion mixture, dip the stuffed kebabs in the beaten eggs and shallow fry till cooked.  

*Shikampuri Kabab*

Ingredients 
Mutton pieces (from the leg) 1/2 kg, 
Chana dal (split gram)1/3 cup, 
Ginger-garlic paste 1 tablespoon, 
Chilli powder 2 teaspoons or to taste, 
Green chillies, whole 3-4 or to taste, 
Salt to taste, 
Black cardamom 4, 
Bay leaves 4, 
Cinnamon sticks 4, 
Cloves 6, 
Yoghurt 1/2 cup, 
Garam masala powder 1-1/2 teaspoons, 
Green chillies, finely chopped 2-3, 
Fresh coriander leaves, finely chopped 1/3 cup, 
Fresh mint leaves, finely chopped 2 tablespoons, 
Lime juice 3 or 4 tablespoons, 
Fresh cream or hung yoghurt 1/2 kg, 
Eggs, lightly beaten 2, 
Oil or ghee to fry. 

*Method* 
Place cream or hung yoghurt in the refrigerator overnight or until firm. Put the meat along with the spices into a pot. Cover with water and boil until the meat is tender and all the water has evaporated. Remove from the pot and discard the chillies and whole spices. Grind the meat to a fine paste without adding water. Add the yoghurt, garam masala powder, coriander leaves, mint leaves and lime juice to the ground meat and mix well. Divide the meat mixture into equal parts (approximately 20 or 22). Take a portion of the paste and roll it into a ball between your palms. Flatten slightly and make an indentation in the centre of the meat, like a small cup. Fill this indentation with a small spoonful of the cream or yoghurt and fold the ground paste over to seal. Make all the kebabs in this way and dip in beaten egg, shaking off any excess, and fry in hot oil or ghee until golden brown.

----------


## Muzna

hmmm.......... mouth watering ,nice sharing i will try it inshaAllah  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## Endurer

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yuumm  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

yummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyy!

 :Big Grin: 

mujhe aik b nahin banani ati, congratulations :S...lol...thanks for the recipies.

Appreciated!

----------


## saarah

thank you so much... i'll surprise my mum with this dish

(she thinks i cant cook!!!!)

hehe

----------


## Endurer

my pleasure  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

my pleasure  :Smile:

----------


## tamilicious

sounds yummy

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

yummy in my tummy .

----------


## nithyaramani

very nice receipes

----------


## RAHEN

wow- zabardast - try karongi isse but not in eid- i believe in this ramadan inshaAllah  :Smile: 


thanks 4 sharing

----------

